# Avatar Polls?



## Knight Otu (Jun 30, 2005)

While there is a precedent for this, I'd like to ask before I do it.

Is it allowable to post a poll about changing my avatar, with people voting my new one (or the old one)? Should such a poll go into the Off Topic forum?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 30, 2005)

should be here in Meta I would think as an Avatar is on the board.  Now, the linked thread, see my thread in meta can be in OT.


----------



## diaglo (Jun 30, 2005)

it is your avatar. change it if you want.

don't change it b/c we say so.

diaglo "if it ain't broke. don't fix it" Ooi


----------



## der_kluge (Jun 30, 2005)

Be aware that most people recognize avatars before names. So, if you think you have some significant online persona, than know that changing your avatar will make you less immediately recognizable. It took me a few weeks to recognize Psion when he changed his last time.  But people will get used to the new one eventually. So, change it if you really want to.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 30, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> it is your avatar. change it if you want.
> 
> don't change it b/c we say so.
> 
> diaglo "if it ain't broke. don't fix it" Ooi



 I think he wants to change it, but can't decide to what.


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 30, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> Be aware that most people recognize avatars before names. So, if you think you have some significant online persona, than know that changing your avatar will make you less immediately recognizable. It took me a few weeks to recognize Psion when he changed his last time.  But people will get used to the new one eventually. So, change it if you really want to.



But there are other people who have his avatar, too.  That's confused me plenty of times...


----------



## Psion (Jun 30, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> Be aware that most people recognize avatars before names. So, if you think you have some significant online persona, than know that changing your avatar will make you less immediately recognizable. It took me a few weeks to recognize Psion when he changed his last time.




Heh. I guess I tire of avatars fast.

This one's comfy for now.

The thing that kills me is when some frequent posters share avatars from the gallery. Like DungeonMaster & Shade, or 3catcircus & KArl Green. Messes with my head big time.

In fact, not last time, but a few times ago when I started using the purple mind flayers, lots of folks started using it... so I switched to the less well known grey-and-brown mind flayer avatar. Pretty soon that one got famous.

So since then, I have been sticking to things I have scanned in.


----------



## Psion (Jun 30, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> But there are other people who have his avatar, too.  That's confused me plenty of times...




My _current_ one? (The brain bot?) Who!? Why I oughta...   

This one and the last one (Psimon of the fatal five) have both been custom.


----------



## DaveMage (Jun 30, 2005)

Shilsen and I share an avatar.  

Heck, many times I'll see my avatar, look at a post, and not remember writing what's there--only to realize it's shilsen's post.    

I need to get a unique one...I'm just too lazy to go out and find one to scan in...


----------



## Psion (Jun 30, 2005)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Shilsen and I share an avatar.
> 
> Heck, many times I'll see my avatar, look at a post, and not remember writing what's there--only to realize it's shilsen's post.
> 
> I need to get a unique one...I'm just too lazy to go out and find one to scan in...




Do you have an image manipulation program of some sort? Irfan view would do.

Then run out to google, choose image search, and then search for a topic you like, and then crop and resize. No need to scan.


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 30, 2005)

Psion said:
			
		

> My _current_ one? (The brain bot?) Who!? Why I oughta...



Not you, silly!    


			
				DaveMage said:
			
		

> I need to get a unique one...I'm just too lazy to go out and find one to scan in...



What kind of avatar are you interested in?  I could help you run one down.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 30, 2005)

Heh. Yes, I'm aware that changing avatars can be confusing, but I think there are two "redeeming features": The new one would still be a knight, and I don't think I'm well known - I'm mostly in the PbP forums and the Creature Catalog forums. And, yeah, recently, my Hive activity has increased.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

Psion said:
			
		

> So since then, I have been sticking to things I have scanned in.




I've always gone the scanned route….  Mostly because I’ve always had issues with recognizing the avatars as who is who…  

Lucky I’ve only changed my avatar three times on the board, the bugbear from the MM, a better looking bugbear from WotC’s gallery of art that was never used, and now this one.  

When it was a bugbear I never use to get any comments on my avatar…  even when I had the user title of Avatar of Hruggek.  (Which always struck me as rather comical…)

but I seems to get alot of comments on this one so I stick with it.


----------



## der_kluge (Jun 30, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Heh. Yes, I'm aware that changing avatars can be confusing, but I think there are two "redeeming features": The new one would still be a knight, and I don't think I'm well known - I'm mostly in the PbP forums and the Creature Catalog forums. And, yeah, recently, my Hive activity has increased.




I didn't realize it was a common avatar. In that case, I agree you should get something unique.  Instead of a picture of knight, I think you should go with a picture of an Otu. That would be far more interesting.


----------



## der_kluge (Jun 30, 2005)

GIS for "otu"  - which one are you, KO?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> Instead of a picture of knight, I think you should go with a picture of an Otu. That would be far more interesting.




Or a Gnome...  (so I guess I’ve changed my avatar 4 times…  )


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 30, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> I didn't realize it was a common avatar.



I don't think it is. Is it?



			
				der_kluge said:
			
		

> Instead of a picture of knight, I think you should go with a picture of an Otu.



If you could point me to a picture of an Otu, perhaps?


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 30, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> GIS for "otu"



OK... I should have expected that "otu" would return several images, with abbreviations, mispelling "out" and the like.



			
				der_kluge said:
			
		

> - which one are you, KO?



I've been told a few times I look like Che Guevara, so I guess one of the bearded ones.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 30, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I've been told a few times I look like Che Guevara, so I guess one of the bearded ones.



Yeah, the one with the hat.  

I mean the one on the first row.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 30, 2005)

On the other hand, your avatar might be one of these...
A union between mother and child
http://www.repiercestudio.com/photogallery/eternal union.jpg
Union
http://www.kissfaq.com/union/union_live_lg.jpg
Union Station
http://www.kestan.com/dcstock/landm... union station interior detail (crop)(ok).jpg


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 30, 2005)

Let's just say that *I* do not need avatar suggestions for now, ok?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 30, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Let's just say that *I* do not need avatar suggestions for now, ok?



but...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 1, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Let's just say that *I* do not need avatar suggestions for now, ok?



  Taking away all our fun...


----------



## Darkness (Jul 1, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I've been told a few times I look like Che Guevara, so I guess one of the bearded ones.



I apparently look like Solid Snake (except for the hair, maybe).


----------



## DaveMage (Jul 1, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> What kind of avatar are you interested in?  I could help you run one down.




A wizard casting a spell that looks cool.    

(And thanks!)


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 1, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I've been told a few times I look like Che Guevara, so I guess one of the bearded ones.



Dude!  Here's your new avatar, then!


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 1, 2005)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> A wizard casting a spell that looks cool.
> 
> (And thanks!)



No prob -- I'll have a look later and see what I can come up with.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 1, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> I apparently look like Solid Snake (except for the hair, maybe).



With a mod in reach - any official answer to my query?


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 1, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Dude!  Here's your new avatar, then!



Someone else is already using ac similar one. And I have a list of potential pics already.


----------



## Darkness (Jul 2, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> With a mod in reach - any official answer to my query?



Hm. Short answer: I'd put it in Meta.


----------



## Zenodotus of Ephesus (Jul 2, 2005)

"Just be the ball, be the ball, be the ball. You're not being the ball Danny." - Ty Webb


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 2, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Hm. Short answer: I'd put it in Meta.



Thanks.  I guess I'll start it ...err, later today, considering it is past midnight here already.


----------

